# 2012 Jetta V2 Management - Fuel Pump Fuse



## southnickeast (Apr 16, 2015)

So I started running my harness and connecting my compressor and everything works great aside from a small leak. I'm running v2 management, but i have no bags installed yet. My problem is, my controller is still on when i turn off my car.. Also, my compressor still kicks on. I'm connected to fuse 47 in the interior fuse panel, which is the fuel pump according to this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5607624-Fuse-box-Diagram

Why is this happening? My buddy said "F*** it, wire in a switch" but I'd rather just find a fuse that works.. :laugh: 

Thanks guys :beer:


----------



## jdw46 (Jun 19, 2013)

I used the fuse for the 12v plug, don't remember what number exactly though. I just got one of the dual fuse, fuse plugs from advance auto and did it that way


----------



## southnickeast (Apr 16, 2015)

jdw46 said:


> I used the fuse for the 12v plug, don't remember what number exactly though. I just got one of the dual fuse, fuse plugs from advance auto and did it that way


Dude I was actually coming back to this to post that i went to the 12v plug and it worked haha. Fuse 30.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## pwilks52 (Jul 15, 2011)

FYI, On my CC there were two fuel pump fuses. One that has constant power even without the key on, and other mini 10 amp fuse that is on during cranking.


----------



## southnickeast (Apr 16, 2015)

pwilks52 said:


> FYI, On my CC there were two fuel pump fuses. One that has constant power even without the key on, and other mini 10 amp fuse that is on during cranking.


I thought I saw that while looking at a list of fuses.. Maybe I should go with that. What could happen if I'm connected to a fuse that isn't on throughout the entire ignition cycle?


----------

